# We should let the Cops kill our children.



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Police shoot 21 year old national guardsman.

Family Searching for Answers After Son is Shot by Troopers | WNEP.com


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Waiting for it to be "Justified"


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

*"...troopers told DeGroat to drop his weapons and when he spun towards them, they fired."*

Teachable moment here. When the police tell you to drop your weapons, do that.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers said for the young man's family..friends and the troopers who pulled the trigger. Sounds like a clear cut case of suicide by cop. Thats the way a lot of suicidal cowards choose to do it. He should have took his meds.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

When a police officer has a weapon trained on you, the smart ones pay attention to what your hands are doing.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

the thread is titled wrong , you could title it in a better way . here is a hint " Another sad shooting "


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

They'll most likely rule it justified. But I don't think simply turning around classifies as suicide by cop. If his weapon was raised then yes, but all the article says is that he turned around and the cops shot. He should've dropped it when they said drop it. We don't know what his mindset was at that moment. They say he was distraught, his mind was probably on his girlfriend at the time. Who knows. All I know is, it's a sad situation, for both families.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Prayers said for the young man's family..friends and the troopers who pulled the trigger. Sounds like a clear cut case of suicide by cop. Thats the way a lot of suicidal cowards choose to do it. He should have took his meds.


I agree. This is not a strange occurrence. Everyone is someone's loved one. And you can expect them to be upset.

Never a good thing, but I don't see it as the start of living the Georgia guide stones or martial law.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> Police shoot 21 year old national guardsman.
> 
> Family Searching for Answers After Son is Shot by Troopers | WNEP.com


Those damn statey's... They should all be prosecuted, they shot the guy because he turned towards the police while holding a gun. Those cops should have waited for degroat to kill atleast one them before firing at degroat. Also, they should have shot the gun out of degroat's hand. What is wrong with these cops, havent they seen atleast one episode of Barnaby Jones. If Barnaby Jones can shoot the guns out of the bad guys hands on every episode, they should be able to do the same.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

txmarine6531 said:


> They'll most likely rule it justified. But I don't think simply turning around classifies as suicide by cop. If his weapon was raised then yes, but all the article says is that he turned around and the cops shot. He should've dropped it when they said drop it. We don't know what his mindset was at that moment. They say he was distraught, his mind was probably on his girlfriend at the time. Who knows. All I know is, it's a sad situation, for both families.


Do you really think the press will publish and give out all the info.... The press will never write that the guy was threatening and refused to comply when he was told to drop the gun. News like that don't sell papers. However, if you publish "cops shoot young war hero" now that will make money.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Is it just me or does that story make no sense? I am having fits with my internet, so perhaps I am reading this story wrong? First they are responding to a 911 call, then they speak of search warrants? According to the search warrant the guy turned his weapon on the officers, Why would that be listed on the search warrant? Shouldn't it be on the officers statements? The whole thing doesn't read right.
At any point, it all depends on more information than any of us have. I have a hard time believing the troopers went in with the desire to kill someone. If you turn a weapon on a police office, you will die, everyone knows that. Did the troopers overreact? yet to be determined.
Here in West Virginia, a few years ago, about 30 miles north of here, a couple of state police troopers decided to be nice guys with a guy with mental problems, while in the back of the police cruiser, they decided it would be ok for the man not to be handcuffed, the man had a hidden weapon shot both in the head, and also killed a tow truck driver who came to haul in the man car. So, I don't blame cops who take anyone serious who points a weapon at them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I read a few other articles about this shooting and I don't think the media has given us the whole story. From the various articles, the dead man was obviously distraught prior to his encounter with LEO. 

I support the right to carry a weapon on my person and most certainly on my land but if LEO's arrive at Slippy Lodge while I am carrying handgun or rifle, you can bet your ass my hands will be in plain sight far from my weapons and I will listen to LEO's requests.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Another case of "suicide by cop". As a paramedic, I was in the ER fora couple of these. 
In one case, the gun he pointed at the LEOs wasn't even loaded. They are just too 
damn cowardly to do the deed themselves, and affect the LEOs lives for ever.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> I have a hard time believing the troopers went in with the desire to kill someone.


Haven't you heard... Cops go to work expecting to kill people.... Here is how their day starts...
First they come to work, they go to roll call and discuss how they could kill people. After roll call they drive lights and siren to their favorite dunkin donuts. Then they flirt with the cashier and order half a dozen donuts and chug a gallon of coffee. After that they ride around looking for someone to harass on the street. Once an unruly citizen questions the cops authority, he pulls his gun and shoots the citizen dead. That's pretty much what we do on a daily basîs.

Don't forget to support your local black lives matter chapter...


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> I read a few other articles about this shooting and I don't think the media has given us the whole story. From the various articles, the dead man was obviously distraught prior to his encounter with LEO.
> 
> I support the right to carry a weapon on my person and most certainly on my land but if LEO's arrive at Slippy Lodge while I am carrying handgun or rifle, you can bet your ass my hands will be in plain sight far from my weapons and I will listen to LEO's requests.


Exactly, yes there are bad cops, and cops too trigger happy, but I believe in most cases, a person gets killed by provoking the LEO into thinking their lives are in danger. I don't wanna die for my job, I don't expect them to either.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I honestly want to know how you would feel if it were your family, your son. Your lack of respect for human life is staggering. *edited due to vulgarity*


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Suicide by cop. If as reported I bear no ill to the officers. They had no choice. It is sad that the man felt death was his only option. It is neither the LEO or society's fault. What happens next will be decided by the color of his skin.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A shame that the fellow's emotions over the girl were so strong that he killed himself.

Even worse that he forced someone else to take his life. The troopers didn't deserve having that on their minds and hearts.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sounds like someone got their feeings hurt...


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> edited due to vulgarity by Denton


You really shouldn't post your homosexual fantasy on open forum such as this one....


----------



## txmarine6531 (Nov 18, 2015)

6811 said:


> Do you really think the press will publish and give out all the info.... The press will never write that the guy was threatening and refused to comply when he was told to drop the gun. News like that don't sell papers. However, if you publish "cops shoot young war hero" now that will make money.


I know the media never tells the whole story. It's crafted to make it as interesting and profitable as possible while pushing whatever agenda they happen to believe in. We don't know what his actions were, other than he turned around and got shot.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

They yelled at him and he turned around.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

James m said:


> They yelled at him and he turned around.


Well, yes. But they probably yelled 'Drop the weapon,' and he turned around with a weapon. I agree with some others here, I think he wanted to die.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Whatever. Keep killing people until it falls over the edge. It's not my fault its not my problem.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

James m said:


> Whatever. Keep killing people until it falls over the edge. It's not my fault its not my problem.


 Have you ever in you life faced a man with a weapon. Have you ever had to decide in less than a second to shoot or not. Real life aint easy.
Not as easy as it is at the key board or on your video games. Sad yes but not much anyone could do. Had he had the chance to fire who knows would have been hit. Then oh boy would you be yelling. LEO have a hard job some times not many can do . LEO has to protect everyone not just them self.
Those officer did not just drive up get out and gun him down from a block away. He had a weapon he did not comply he died. 99.9% chance that was his plan.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

James m said:


> I honestly want to know how you would feel if it were your family, your son. Your lack of respect for human life is staggering. *edited due to vulgarity*


Well James, lets turn this around, how would you feel if it was your son/daughter who was the LEO, he/she paused, he/she died. The mental case walks because a very good lawyer get him off because of "mental stress"? Leo's have mothers,fathers,wifes,sons, daughters too. Or does the life of a LEO not as important as anyone else?


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

James m said:


> Whatever. Keep killing people until it falls over the edge. It's not my fault its not my problem.


Black lives matter!!!!! F the powlices...


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Many soldiers lives were lost because they hesitated . Took an extra second or two to decide. Did not take a threat serious enough.
LEO is no different.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Well, I pray for all involved, and I hope that a simple $100 body camera was in operation. 
I have Leo kinfolk, he is a great guy, a little cocky, but what can you expect from a state wrestling champion, bmx number two in the state, and then, A MARINE.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I see a pattern of jumping to conclusions.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Well James, lets turn this around, how would you feel if it was your son/daughter who was the LEO, he/she paused, he/she died. The mental case walks because a very good lawyer get him off because of "mental stress"? Leo's have mothers,fathers,wifes,sons, daughters too. Or does the life of a LEO not as important as anyone else?


He/she signed up to put themselves in harms way. Merry Christmas Happy New Year.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you ever in you life faced a man with a weapon. Have you ever had to decide in less than a second to shoot or not. Real life aint easy.
> Not as easy as it is at the key board or on your video games. Sad yes but not much anyone could do. Had he had the chance to fire who knows would have been hit. Then oh boy would you be yelling. LEO have a hard job some times not many can do . LEO has to protect everyone not just them self.
> Those officer did not just drive up get out and gun him down from a block away. He had a weapon he did not comply he died. 99.9% chance that was his plan.


I don't play video games, I never said I did. Trying to change the subject. And I have had a gun pulled on me. Thanks again.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

The original topic still stands. "We should let the Cops kill our children"


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Obviously, you've made your mind up. 
I wasn't there, and there's three sides to every shooting, the view of the shot, the view of the shooter, and the view of God. 
Every person sees things different. 
I didn't watch your video, I refuse to buy onto the bad cop attitude. 
I have been a criminal, and have ran against the police, hated them, and despised them...But, I assure you, the only thing keeping the slime from overrunning the streets is THE POLICE. 
Can there be bad cops? Of course, but there's bad everything. 
Bad cashier's, bad waitresses, bad bosses. 
James, I respectfully disagree with lumping all police into a group. 
Besides, the media only yells headlines. 
Your friend, Deebo


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the brain surgeon back on the ignore list where he started. Only let him out on a probationary status. He failed yet again.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

James m said:


> The original topic still stands. "We should let the Cops kill our children"


I see you are more than willing to jump to conclusions quite nicely, too. Interesting you would assert others are doing that even though there is plenty of evidence for a clean shooting.

Yes, you are correct in saying cops signed up for the job. That doesn't mean they signed up to do nothing when someone levels a gun at them.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

By the article, if it is true.. I would have pulled the trigger and ended his life also... the fact he was at a walmart with a weapon out shows he was not mentally stable.. and frankly - me going home to my family at the end of my shift is very very important to me... granted I have been out of law enforcement since 1993 - but a justified shooting is a justified shooting

and every time I hear police need more training with the mentally ill... listen.. in most cases they have seconds to make a decision... and that decision is not based on if they person is crazy// it is based on if they are dangerous... a crazy person will kill you as fast as a stoned person or a depressed person, etc....

EDIT
MY POINT - police do not have time to examine or analyze a person... and it is not their job and I do not want the cops getting into the psychology field


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Somebody has been been collaborating with BLM....


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

James m said:


> Police shoot 21 year old national guardsman.
> 
> Family Searching for Answers After Son is Shot by Troopers | WNEP.com


Perhaps this may answer some of the questions posed by the OP. Wayne County D.A. Holds News Conference on Deadly Shooting | WNEP.com

One thing that has to be made clear - responding officers must rely on what is passed along to them by the dispatcher. That is their only source of information as to what is happening until they arrive on scene.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

James m said:


> I honestly want to know how you would feel if it were your family, your son. Your lack of respect for human life is staggering. *edited due to vulgarity*


Been there the night a father lured his son from his apartment to the top of the stairs and shot him down in cold blood. Try explaining that to the rest of the family. Or to other cops when the mother goes to bat for the father against the son at sentencing and dad gets a 5 bit for manslaughter


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I hate articles like this one, the media totally takes advantage of a grieving family and puts statements out there that where made out of grief, anger, or both. Of course their initial reaction is to think the police screwed up, thats anybody's first reaction.

Lets wait for the evidence to come out before jumping to conclusions either way.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

This is their thing, bad reporting to entice the idiot BLM movement to start crap which will eventually get more news. Bad news sells, the more destruction and chaos the better for selling news papers and getting their ratings up.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It is always about he money. Where is my check that boy was worth millions to me . Aint nothing wrong with stabbing a cop. Give me money.
Mean while momy dances in the street singing we in the money we in the money.

But I suppose some here may agree they should have just use the jedi mind trick to stop him. Or just let him kill a LEO.

Mother files lawsuit against Chicago police in 2014 Christmas shooting of son - Story | WFLD


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> It is always about he money. Where is my check that boy was worth millions to me . Aint nothing wrong with stabbing a cop. Give me money.
> Mean while momy dances in the street singing we in the money we in the money.
> 
> But I suppose some here may agree they should have just use the jedi mind trick to stop him. Or just let him kill a LEO.
> ...


You would be surprised how a couple million dollars can mend a broken heart. I always figured if they would had been loving good parents in the first place, then "little johnnie" would not had been in the state that got him killed in the first place.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

James m said:


> I see a pattern of jumping to conclusions.


Not by you of course!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> You would be surprised how a couple million dollars can mend a broken heart. I always figured if they would had been loving good parents in the first place, then "little johnnie" would not had been in the state that got him killed in the first place.


 What should happen is send moma a bill for the clean up. I know sick but I am sick and tried of this BS.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> What should happen is send moma a bill for the clean up. I know sick but I am sick and tried of this BS.


It is bad of me - but I said a few times.. they should have sent Mike Brown's parents a bill for half a box of ammo


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

One last thought, here is what happens when cops try not to hurt anyone, and don't take a guy with a weapon seriously. ( you might wanna skip till about the 4:21 mark, unless you speak Latino).


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

cop, put the weapon down and get on the ground now!
fool, **** you man **** you or you cant do this this is racism
cop. second time me saying it put the weapon down and get on the ground
fool, elirughdfjbvlqwi w;rioufhq;hfcqriu << because at this point they just bur out sounds and noises 
cop third time get drop the weapon and get on ground now!
fool, dfjbv racist pig ,rhfblbevrq die ,jdhbvwleiruv " starts moving towards the officers"
at that point the officer shots
because there was a failure to communicate with some one who has a attitude or thinks they are gangsta's this officer now lives with an issue that should not had happen
the one with the black kid with the big knife was shot how many times was he told? and people will say he can been deaf, well if I am deaf and I see lights flashing guns drawn I am pretty sure I know I am in a bad situation and don't take much brain ceils to say drop what ever I have and kiss the ground quick before I fine out more about god in person.
ok long rant over back to kiddie pool of shame


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Moonshinedave said:


> One last thought, here is what happens when cops try not to hurt anyone, and don't take a guy with a weapon seriously. ( you might wanna skip till about the 4:21 mark, unless you speak Latino).


In my agency we are told that once an assailant armed with a knife gets within 21feet, we are 
likely to be stabbed and killed if the assailant attacks. Deadly force can be justified especialy if the assailant is not contained in a closed area. The above video is a very good example how not to handle assailants with a knife. But of course if this occurred in the US, Jimmie and his BLM morons will be crying about excessive force.


----------



## gambit (Sep 14, 2015)

also note for people who say its the police job to keep things safe and they know what they getting into blah blah blah.
one if a officer or officers happen to pull over a man who happens to be armed now the officer trying to keep this simple and easy on both parties
it did happen the SUV had some one else in it, things go as most things go when it comes to ghetto rats
yelling and what not then BAM BAM BAM BANG BANG what ever sound and both officers are down now they go on the run maybe take a hostage or two or run over a lady who has her baby with her walking on the sidewalk because little ray ray and bepop t dog fresh didn't want to behave.
that black kid who had the large butcher knife got shot how many times? by how many officers? again he should dropped it and ok hes deaf cant hear the officers. I am sure he was able to see the lights flashing and weapons out 
this young man had his heart broken. I was their and it was my wife saved me for doing something even more stupid then i act or look
suicide by cop are for those who cant do it themselves so they have police do it for them.
ok now he is some what trained to shot? and he had what? what happen if it turned ugly and open fire? now a bullet missed the officer and hit the 5 year old who is drawing pictures of big bird in her room because the bullet go's threw the window hitting this little girl
I am for what they did because some people who kill them selves likes to take others with them so innocent people will die because of a issue just like this


----------

